# Watcha think of cartoon me?



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 29, 2005)

Even Cartoon Adam doesn't smile.


----------



## bond-servant (Jun 29, 2005)

Pretty good!


----------



## street preacher (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## Augusta (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 29, 2005)

I like it Adam! In all due respect, when the live pic of you would come up on my screen, my dogs ran out of the room. This one, though still not smiling, is much less intimidating. My dogs are wagging their tails.


----------



## blhowes (Jun 29, 2005)

> Watcha think of cartoon me?








. . . sort of reminds me of . . .





. . . (except for the smiles)


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 29, 2005)

Hey everybody, Adam killed Kenny!!!!!!


----------



## New wine skin (Jun 29, 2005)

That cartoon pic is classic! Maybe you can get a cameo on the real show as an evangelist character?


----------



## crhoades (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> 
> 
> That cartoon pic is classic! Maybe you can get a cameo on the real show as an evangelist character?



Better yet - an evangelist wrestler!  The plot could even have you opening a children's home for all of the kids...must - stop - the - insanity!

[Edited on 6-29-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## biblelighthouse (Jun 29, 2005)

Adam, did you draw that yourself? Looks good!


----------



## Average Joey (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Even Cartoon Adam doesn't smile.



Hey, I never noticed that before.Adam, do you have any pictures of you smiling?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 29, 2005)

I posted a pic of me smiling a while back, I don't want to again.

I didn't draw that, but I did do some heavy editing on Photoshop.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I posted a pic of me smiling a while back, I don't want to again.



Yeah...I think it cracked your face...right?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Hey everybody, Adam killed Kenny!!!!!!



Dorky minds think alike!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_



for some reason after looking at those two pictures, i feel as though i am about to be cursed at--- in a violent torrent of insults and viscreal four-letter words... kind of scary...


funny!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 30, 2005)

Well...

whatever you think of Adam, you have to admit...


that you must....

RESPECT... HIS...AUTHORITAAH!!!!!

JH


----------

